# DIY 510 connector



## toke (25/2/15)

hi, ive ordered a few 510's from fasttech and fat daddy for experiments. but im itching to get a prototype going for my 120watt VW device. does anyone have some spare 510's laying around i can buy?


----------



## shaunnadan (25/2/15)

Vapeclub has some. 

Just chat to jaco


----------

